# some of my favorite cow pics



## beefy (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful animals. The calf drinking the mountain dew is funny. We used to use soda bottles and feed the calves a little soda on occasion; it's always fun to see their reaction to the fiz the first time.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2008)

beefy you always have some great pics of your heifers.need to show kitty a pic of mountain dew all grown up if you have 1 of her.


----------



## crittertalker (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are some BEAUTIFUL pictures! Now I can show my family that me and my Aunt aren't the only ones who love taking pictures of all the cows. I have two heifers and can't wait to get more


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, you have some nice animals there. what are the breeds of pics 4, 10, 11, and 17? I really like the looks of 10 and 17. Is it wrong to look at a picure and think prime rib? LOL.


----------



## Jillylam (Jul 21, 2008)

They are gorgeous.  Thank you!


----------



## allenacres (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice. I love the ones with the jersey doe eyes.


----------



## beefy (Jul 22, 2008)

4 is half Beefmaster, 1/4 angus and 1/4 charolais

10 is 3/4 Beefmaster and 1/4 Simmental

11 is actaully about 3/4 Limousin and 1/4 Brahman

and 17 is 3/4 beefmaster and 1/4 angus


most of my cows are 1/2 or more Beefmaster


----------



## silkieluver_07 (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice looking herd you have there, beefy. I love the mountain dew picture!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 23, 2008)

beefy you need to sell all your stock cows.an jump into reg beefmasters with both feet.


----------



## dairy_girl (Jul 24, 2008)

awsome cows!


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful cows! I love the one drinking the Mountain Dew!


----------



## adondro (Jul 27, 2008)

gorgeous pictures. I am from the BYC site and don't have cows, but loved looking at yours. Especially the first baby. Too cute. 

Anne


----------



## Aneesa's Muse (Aug 13, 2008)

DH says the baby drinking the Dew is gonna get a sugar rush and run you over  

Nice lookin' cows ..and great pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## playswithfowl (Aug 26, 2008)

Good lookin herd of cows


----------

